# Cygnet-- sheepsona!



## solomonfletcher (Mar 7, 2016)

Finally made a proper ref for my sheepsona Cygnet, so I wanted to show it off! :>






www.furaffinity.net: Cygnet Sheep Ref SFW by solomonfletcher

Name: Cygnet
Gender: trans (agender/nb)
Pronouns: it/its
Sexual Orientation: Pansexual
Age: 25
Bday: Dec 9
Sign: Sagittarius
Species: sheep
Size: 5'6" OR varied, I like drawing it much smaller than most characters it's pictured with~

Likes: flowers, growing/wearing plants, smoking, sleeping, coffee, reading YA fiction and watching kids' cartoons, drugs/drinking with pals

Kinks: being shaved, pred/prey play, rope bondage


----------

